# JRR Tolkien Radio Interview Download



## Eledhwen (Feb 20, 2003)

I stumbled across this nine minute radio interview of JRRT whilst doing a search. I would warn you that I then spent about an hour downloading the software from another site (linked) to listen to it , but if you're keen enough, you can find it HERE

So, the Elves aren't immortal after all, just extreeeemely long-lived.


----------



## balrog (Feb 20, 2003)

That was really interesting! Thanks for sharing that!!!  

P.S. I just right clicked on 'this link' and i was able to play it on either windows media player, or real player, or winamp! fyi


----------



## Eledhwen (Feb 21, 2003)

Hmmph! My windows player said it didn't support the format! I had to download real player so I could hear it. I think you have to listen to it a couple of times because JRRT is obviously sucking on his pipe and talking in a really laid back way, like a fireside chat rather than a radio interview.


----------

